# What was your best compliment of the night?



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Mine was down between two: 

One a random stranger who drove up, said the display was amazing, and closed with "The world needs more people like you."

The other, the one that nearly made me cry, came from the neighbors down the street who did so much to get us started and always inspired us to up our game. Last year was their final haunt, so we dedicated ours to them. When they stopped by, they said our display was incredible and they were so happy we had picked up where they left off.


----------



## halinar (Oct 10, 2005)

From the 15 year old boy (who I just scared the crap out of)... You're an *** ****.  (self bleeped) It was a good compliment though because I scared the living crap out of him in front of his girlfriend and he was laughing about it.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Having a set of parents be startled, and then try to convince their kids it was ok to come up and get candy while my monster growled in a bush lol


----------



## SURT666 (Sep 30, 2008)

The best compliment i had wasn't even on my yard . some little girl about 3 years old wanted to pet my 4 pound yorkie and the way she asked was so cute. She had a smile ear to ear 
Halloween rules


----------



## danf1973 (Jul 31, 2010)

I got you should go work for Universal Studios and the other asked me to setup the high school haunt next year =)


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

Mine was from a newly wed couple with their 2year old child.
'Your display is awesome! As a matter of fact, you guys always do it great! I hope to be back again next year, Happy Halloween'. They went on to ask where I got some items, and prices and ect. I also noticed my neighbors (who we have lived next to for 10 years, AND THEY NEVER DECORATE) DECORATED. I was shocked, I guess I rubbed off on them


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

We were told that we 'did Halloween right'.


----------



## jackpot (Nov 1, 2008)

Lady took pictures and sad thank you about 5 times. Best part is my light skull that plays the Halloween Theme went off when he flash did.


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Either the adults who said "I'm not getting out of this car." Or when a girl used my graveyard as a photo shoot background (after asking permission of course.)


----------



## ghostuponthefloor (Aug 19, 2009)

BlueFrog said:


> Mine was down between two:
> 
> One a random stranger who drove up, said the display was amazing, and closed with "The world needs more people like you."
> 
> The other, the one that nearly made me cry, came from the neighbors down the street who did so much to get us started and always inspired us to up our game. Last year was their final haunt, so we dedicated ours to them. When they stopped by, they said our display was incredible and they were so happy we had picked up where they left off.



If someone ever said that "the world needs more people like you" to me... my life would be complete.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I got the compliments like "we always meet on Halloween," (from a friend who I need to chill with more often) and he liked my set up...some random girls stated "the scariest house, and best by far I seen it last year as well." Doesn't it make you feel all good inside when groups of TOT's come back because they know you have that amazing set up?

This year I utilized an insane fog machine (got the thing for 75% off last year at my local Walmart) that would spray and spray and spray fog all over...that damn things OWNS it is made by GEMMY and I bought a timer from Canadian Tire yesterday for a mere 7 dollars (half off)...this one little kid was so brave he walked past my animated props...scary music...Jason mask in the yard...AND THROUGH THE FOG ROFL...I had to give him like an insane amount of goodies for that...

I had a great time...even though I probably had more TOT's this year compared to last, but felt I could have gotten more...it was fun to chill with friends, wait for TOT's...have fun with the fog machine and the other props...

I will post pictures some time tomorrow...


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

Oh I forgot some guy in a car (waiting for his kids and wife) said "you go all out, looks good," and some random old guy just stood between our cars and took in the yard haunt...he said something positive but can't remember...

I definitely had some great interactions this year...I almost forgot to add those two compliments that stuck out...

There were many other random comments and people enjoyed my set up as always...


----------



## moshrider1000 (Sep 20, 2009)

The best complement I got wasn't even said. A mother had her three kids stand next to my dragon for a photo!


----------



## theworkingelf (Sep 23, 2009)

I was lucky – My mother stays home while I walk the girls and she said there were many compliments but I think that’s more because of the effort I put in to getting the community to join in on my passion. My props are nowhere near the standard of some of the members here but they have little to compare it to. Got lots of ‘great props,’ ‘the best place to trick or treat,’ ‘you do a great thing for this community,’ but to top off my night, the neighbours, among others, stood around admiring my yard while watching my window projections and when I arrived home with the girls, they all stood and clapped for a job well done.


----------



## Hauntings by Design (Jan 2, 2010)

Having a lady who used to live down the street as a teen (who I would scare the crap out of every year) bring her family and friends from where she lives now. Also saying that for the last 15 years I've been doing the haunt she has never missed it and plans on coming every year nomatter what.


----------



## divinedragon7 (Jul 20, 2009)

four little kids, they spent several minutes just wondering around my haunt looking at every single prop. thats the first time someones ever taken such an interest in them.


----------



## skullnbones (Aug 7, 2010)

When i heard the father at the bottom of my steps say to his 5 year old son "This is the house you have been talking about for 2 weeks. Go up and say trick or treat"
....made my whole halloween complete....


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 17, 2003)

I had several people taking pictures, and I was told I had 'upped the ante' for the street. There were a couple of wee kids that were really scared, but just the general 'oohs and aah's were so great I was grinning all night.


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

A lady said to me that she liked my costume and that I looked scary


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

The best compliment of the night were the 60+ kids that ran, laughed, tried to play it tough but ultimately cried, and/or just freaked out because of our haunt and our GREAT! cast of players....


Oh, and when we ROCKED Nightmare befrore Christmas and Night on Bald Mountain and everyone love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


EVERYONE HAIL TO THE PUMPKIN SONG!!!!!!!!!!!

HAPPY HALLOWEEN HF.COM


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I had a few. One was when my neighbor who never seems to be home during Halloween came by for the first time since they moved in years ago and checked out the haunt. I was really touched. 

I then had a girl who said she worked at a Halloween shop and never saw some of the stuff I had. I smiled when I said a lot of it was home made. 

A few older kids were inspired to build their own haunts. I was proud I could influence the next generation.


----------



## spooky in CO (Aug 29, 2008)

My best compliment is a converstaion I overheard betwen two people.

Person 1: "This is just like Disneyland"

Person 2: "No, this is better than Disneyland"

That made me feel pretty good inside. We always get several compliments, but overhearing someone saying that was the topper of my night.


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

My new neighbours (Since June this year) had to come out and take a look. He said he loves Halloween and we'll have to colaborate next year, his favorite time of the year he said. With that I can't wait for next year to have someone with the same passion and love for making and decorating the yard. This forum has become the public that we don't get in person.


----------



## GraveCaptor (Oct 4, 2010)

This was our first home haunt and we got a lot of nice compliments but i have to say the best was all the tot's that just stood in the driveway wondering if they should come closer or not. Sometimes it's what isnt said that says everything.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

One person from the area said we are the offical 'Legend House'.Kids and familys look forward to it each year. (this was only our 2nd year doing it.) 

Quite a few pictures were taken. One man took single pictures of every prop we had out. (even the little spiders, it was funny)

Many people told us the display was "beautifull" 


Yesterday (the 30th) a man stoped by just to comment on our purple lights that were on lamp. He came back again tonight. 


Finally, a nice lady from a few blocks over, tried calling the local news stations. (she diden't have any luck though.  ) But it was so nice of her to go out of her way. She was really impressed with the yard so she ended up taking a ton of photos. She said she will be submitting them to papers and news stations. 



The best part of the night is when parents told us they appricated everything we did. They said we made the yard "spooky friendley and safe". It was one of the night's highlight's for the TOT'S.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I wear a black robe and a black faceless hood with black pants, boots and gloves because it helps me turn invisible in the dim light. I The best compliment was probably the little girl [7 years old or so] who kept telling her father that 'something' was moving in the cemetery. He told her it was just the fog, but she insisted it was more. I appeared out of the shadow of a large tree only 3 feet from them and froze; she backed away and stared at me for a minute before taking a deep breath and stepping toward me. She turned to her father and said, "I'm not afraid" then said it to me. I stepped toward her and she said, "You're not real and you don't scare me." Her voice shook a lot but she wasn't going to give me the satisfaction of seeing her run. Tough kid. She was almost crushing her dad's hand as they left and she kept looking over her shoulder in case I followed them. It was so cute.

There were lots of 'this is cool' 'this is spooky' 'you go all out' comments and one mother who screamed when she suddenly noticed me right next to her. I had been standing perfectly still in the shadow of a tree until she was very close. Then I moved. She shrieked , her kids laughed and then she shouted "I HATE Halloween!" but she was laughing when she did it.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Every scream was a compliment...

Then there was the lady who said she thought she owned the crown when it came to Halloween but that she didn't deserve it after going through my yard and that she'd have to give me the crown.

Then I went out tonight and found a house that topped mine and I passed the crown on.


----------



## discard (May 6, 2010)

My best compliment was from a man from Germany who said that next year he is flying his mother over to see the display. He and his family stood and looked at the graveyard for 30+ minutes.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

Evenryone loved my gemmy witch with the cauldron.  
This older lady kept laughing and trying to make it go off haha

Californiagirl


----------



## cherryred (Sep 9, 2010)

i like your costume, and your blood looks real! Then i told them it was home made some just looked at me like noway.


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

I got a lot of compliments, but the kids thought it was both epic and "tight" I'm thinking that's a good thing! And Jason gave me a compliment, i thought he was the silent type lol!


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

I had a huge line at my house and got lots of compliments. It felt great!


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

I got a lot of compliments about my costume being awesome! Another set of a girl and I think her boyfriend told me they really thought they heard ghosts when it was a track on one of my cds. Lots of kids came by saying that our house was scary and thought someone was going to jump out at them as they were walking up.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I missed most of the visitors but hubby said they all loved everything. We gave out really good treats and when these 3 boys came up I was watching them closely because they looked like trouble. One said..."See Jason,I told you" and off they went. He must have been talking about getting good stuff from the most decorated house on the street


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

We had a middle school kid come by who said that he passed by everyday and was so pumped over our Crashed Witch yard. He just knew there would be more. He was was leaning up to the double glass doors and oogling all the props and decor inside. I almost invite him in to see the entire house.


----------



## Greeneyes (Oct 28, 2008)

My best compliment came from a group of teenagers at the end of the night. I gave them all a generous grab of candy but told them to wait and gave them all an extra hand full of the remaining candy and wished them a Happy Halloween, then one of them said "Whoa, this was the friendliest house we've been to!" 

I think teenagers get a bad rap this time of year, but these guys all had costumes and were out trick or treating, full of Halloween spirit, no ulterior motives. I was just happy to make them happy. Sounds trite, I know, but I was very flattered


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

My best compliment was when my neighbor said they were proud it live across the street from the best house in the neighborhood. They had to buy more candy to hand out to the additional TOTs we were attracting.


----------



## POOKIE0628 (Mar 31, 2007)

My favorite was a tween who said " You did a great job this year, they made my mom pee her pants."


----------



## hannibal (Oct 19, 2008)

A boy about 12 or 13 said he came to our house last year and he loved it. He came back this year and was amazed at the additions. Said he loves coming to our house to see what we have and that he'll be back next year. 

Everyone who came into our yard loved it. Every single parent had a compliment. We put my 13 year old daughter on a rocking chair in a Mario costume with a freaky mask on with the candy in her lap. She got a ton of jumps..lol. Funniest one (in a sadistic kind of way) was a little boy about 4 or so who walked up to my daughter to get his candy and all she said was "boo". She didn't yell it, she didn't jump at him...she just said "boo". Hubby said that kid was airborne for about 3 seconds going right back to his dad. The dad couldn't talk because he was laughing so hard and my daughter felt horrible to the point that she ripped off her mask and offered the entire box of candy to the kid....lol

Had neighbors tell us that they thought we gave up this year. They were waiting and waiting and waiting for the props to come out and getting disappointed. I said the props aren't scary if you see them every day for a few weeks. We held off on purpose this year(even though it was crushing my soul...lol).

Everyone said we know how to do Halloween and we had a BLAST doing it.
Bigger and better next year is my only goal.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

"My kids think you are a rock star!"


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

Terra said:


> "My kids think you are a rock star!"


got a couple comments like that

makes it all worth it Terra!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

But Terra--you ARE a rockstar!


----------



## mchelem (Sep 23, 2010)

I had adults show up with no kids and say I don't want candy, I just want to see. 

I had kids and adults who refused to go in no matter how much candy we offered.

My neighbors across the street put up a sign that said no candy and then sat in their front yard and watched, laughed and took pictures.

lots of oohs, ahhhs and better this years. It made it all worth it.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

skullnbones said:


> When i heard the father at the bottom of my steps say to his 5 year old son "This is the house you have been talking about for 2 weeks. Go up and say trick or treat"
> ....made my whole halloween complete....


That's Awesome!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

We had one woman ask if we were in the film industry! 

We also had a couple families who used to live in the area stop by without their treat bags just to see the yard. And a couple kids about 20 with their mom - they didn't trick or treat any more, but said they had to come by because they missed the display.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

We got tons of compliments, like "Amazing!" but one man, with his boy, was walking around amazed and we ask if he liked it. He turn and said "Incredible, we came almost every nights in October the past 4 years to see your cemetary, and you always manage to upstage yourself every year!". 

One made me laugh was a older married couple studing our cemetary and the husband said outloud "See, honey, if you let me buy stuff, we could have something cool like this!".


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

I had several people asked me if I worked for Disney and when I told them "No", they said that I should!


----------



## Qweniden (Sep 13, 2007)

Got alot of nice compliments but I was most happy with the people who ran screaming out of my garage.


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

We received a ton of compliments

However people kept asking if we decorated sets or made props for a living

(We live close to the studios, my husband does actually work in the industry but he does television/film lighting, Sadly the lights he uses draws to many amps to actually use in our home display)


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

Kid had to be 7 years old looked me straight in the eye dead serious and said "I've been to all the houses around here and yours is the best!"

Just something about someone so young being so serious makes me laugh


----------



## theedwin (Sep 25, 2008)

This was my first year having a home haunt. I got compliments all month long of parents walking their kids by, but the best compliment came from my hermit next door neighbor coming out twice tonight to compliment the yard set up. (I had not talked even once to him in the 10 months I have owned the place). 

Got lots of other compliments all throughout the night, but the next door neighbor's was the best!


----------



## strublay (Jul 31, 2009)

I heard Kids at the bottom of the stairs, and I peaked out my door and there stood two fully grown women cowering behind a little boy, They Covered by saying that He was scared that someone was going to pop out and scare them from the door. 
Exactly the reaction I wanted, from adults and kids no less!


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

It was a good night! I heard many wonderful things about how great the yard was. Several families stopped, went into the graveyard and took photos. Many people took photos and asked questions. I had some people also say they have been coming for several years wondering if Christmas is this cool at our house. 

SO glad to hear everyone elses comments. Its because all of you keep the spirit of Halloween alive!! Thank you!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Had lots of compliments from parents. I had a few Mums say they look forward to Halloween now, because they know I'll do something each year. Loads of people taking pics, I had kids telling me they love coming to my house on Halloween and it rocks. My brother in law said they'd all been talking about my house at the local pub. One lady turned up in her car she'd been told by other people to come and visit.

Everybody in this forum deserves the compliments they get, because you all do a fantastic job at making Halloween a wonderful night.


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

the neighbour down the street liked the display so much, she came back 5 times.

the first time she was on her own. the second time she brought her kids, (older teens)
the third time she came back with her husband.
the 4th time she came with her grand kids and informed me she drove across town to get em just to see my house.
then most of em came back at 10pm to get one last fill of my halloween display.

now i only had about 70 kids, but thats way more than the 8 i had last year. (and all 8 came back this year)
i had a steady stream of cars showing up (i'm kinda off the beaten path)
and it all made me feel pretty darn good.

however, the icing on the cake was the 2 12 year old kids (approx)
as they walked away taking amoungst themselves i heard my best compliment.

"wow, this is the only cool house on the block" followed by, 

"yeah, i wish i lived here"
dam near made me cry.


----------



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

I didn't decorate that much for Halloween as usual as I will be getting a new house soon. but couldn't resist putting out a few scarey ones mostly on my small porch. Seeing teenagers scared to come up with my rotting corpse fog spewin at them and the arm reaching at them!

One said, "you have the best house no one else decorates scarey stuff. "
or just those screams made a great smile on my face


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

"Holy $*&%, yo (Insert Random Ebonics Here) Get away maine"

Some kid with a a freaking crip costume (as in the gang), blue shirt and blue bandana over his face. I chased him 2 blocks and he never cam back to get his candy he dropped, big bad gangster got scared. Sadly I had my scare right next to the candy bowl and only half the kids got candy, so I felt bad but awesome at how many scares we got.


----------



## Forever Haunting (Jan 1, 2009)

Lot's of nice compliments, but I was truly flattered by the kids running towards our house and the traffic jam in front. It was a great night!


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

A little girl came to the door and told me she didn't have a bag. Her mother explained she dropped her plastic pumpkin and ran to the door. She was scared but wanted that candy 

I had friends over and one asked if I had a strobe light outside, I had to explain that was people taking photos in front of the house


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Our best compliments were one mom who said we are in their child's scrapbook, and another who said they make a special trip to our place every year.


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

I got lots of compliments regarding my flying ghost in my upstairs guest bedroom window. Most adults guessed it was flying from a ceiling fan with a blacklight but loved it anyway. Thought it was a great inexpensive haunt. The kids though had no clue and were enthralled by it.

A few kids told us "this is the best house so far". many adults took photos of their kids in front of our graveyard. They liked the real candles and fog effect. Many adults were videotaping our house too. The really enjoyed all the lights on the house.


----------



## whimsicalmommy (Sep 23, 2010)

This was our first big yard haunt, and I had an absolute blast last night. My husband was a zombie and he had mothers asking if he was wearing a mask because "it looks so real!"(which made me really happy considering it only took me a half an hour this year to do his makeup!) The screams were fantastic of course, but the best was a bunch of parents saying we had the best yard, and that we did a great job.  lol. There were also a lot of kids refusing to come into the cemetery, and my husband insisted on going out and giving them candy. with the reminder "to brush your teeth" as he's grinning with his fake rotting zombie teeth in. lol. I've never seen my husband so into the halloween spirit. He wasn't even going to dress up, but he took a nap and when he sleeps he SLEEPS! so while he was sleeping, I did his makeup, and when he woke up, I told him to go look in the mirror. lol. I think that was the best compliment I got. "oh my god charity, this looks fantastic! You did a great job. But with Alora (daughter) You need to do more blood." and upon seeing her done already, "ok seriously, you should charge people every year to make them into zombies for halloween!" He made my day. It was like he magically turned into the eptiome of halloween spirit! He loved scaring the kids, and he has already given me permission to go bigger and better next year. WOOT!!!!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

So of course we got some compliments on our set up. But the best compliment that we got was from a kid who told us that our house smelled good. LMAO! My husband was making meatloaf! It was quite tasty!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Literally every person who came through (some 4 or 5 times) had rave compliments. But it made me feel good when my neighbors (several of them) from about 3 blocks away said when the kids got to their doors they were still talking about my yard. And one man asked me who made all my animatronics and when I said I did he asked me if I was an engineer. My reply? I am now.


----------



## bdoggalty513 (Oct 5, 2010)

im just starting out, trying to really step it up the last two years and the best compliment had to be from a kid " i was scared to death of you two years ago and now i look forward to see what you add every year"


----------



## whataboutbob (Oct 16, 2008)

For me, it was seeing people pull up in there cars and park. Hangout and take pictures bring there kids specifically to my house to TOT because someone else told them about it.


----------



## Greyhawke (Sep 10, 2010)

My first real effort for Halloween - last year we just did a few tombstones. This year, I built the columns and conduit-fence to enclose the graveyard - along with my carved pumpkins of course.

The two favorite comments:

"Man, you really went all out this year" - neighbor I borrowed the power sander from. It was great to hear, but even better because I didn't set up the fog machines - ran out of time. Waiting for next year's "but wait, there's more"

"So THAT'S what you've been working on - it looks incredible!" - neighbor a block over. He's also our mailman, and comes by to drop off mail, play with the dog, and chat over the work in the garage.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

During the handing out candy part of the evening, the kids who were like, "Cool, chocolate eyeballs!" It was funny how so many of them were really excited about that - I guess the rest of the houses were mostly handing out regular candy.

During the parade part of the evening, we usually take our nieces with us. A little background - last year, the younger one had dressed as a red ghost. They make their own costumes, which are really great and creative for their ages. However, most adults weren't really looking at the whiteface and makeup etc, and a lot of them said, "Oh, little Red Riding Hood!" or told her that a ghost is "supposed" to be white. So she was somewhat upset about that, since she's pretty young. So after she told me that last year, I told her that that was crazy, and that a ghost could be any color she wanted, and I sent her a couple of songs about blue ghosts, a green ghost, etc.

This year she dressed as a blue ghost (she looked great - very effective.) I didn't realize why until after we picked them up and she starting singing Tommy Roe & The Jordanaires' song "Blue Ghost" to me. Then she told me she decided to be that because I had sent her that song, and that a ghost can be any color you want it to be.

I love that kid.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

We had alot but the one thing that I just loved was the people that stopped by and took pictures. One guy took them with a very professional looking camera and it was just about 6 and not even dark out yet. Our neighbor's son and his friend who are seniors in high school took pics for thier photo class.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

theworkingelf said:


> Got lots of ‘great props,’ ‘the best place to trick or treat,’ ‘you do a great thing for this community,’ but to top off my night, the neighbours, among others, stood around admiring my yard while watching my window projections and when I arrived home with the girls, they all stood and clapped for a job well done.


That is beautiful!


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

JustWhisper said:


> ...it made me feel good when my neighbors (several of them) from about 3 blocks away said when the kids got to their doors they were still talking about my yard. And one man asked me who made all my animatronics and when I said I did he asked me if I was an engineer. My reply? I am now.


That's pretty funny.


----------



## upNsmoke (Oct 9, 2008)

Everyone loved our hallowindow eye looking out of our second story half moon window, but the best was when the neighbors across the street came over and asked for my help next year and brought me over a couple of beer treats after everything had died down


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

We had many...best year yet for us on the trail Sat. night (beggars night here).........i was killing the trail lights with my remote power button to add more terror.......and this older women......in her 60's walked up to me and said ;......" that was fabulous......NEVER STOP DOING THIS "..........wow even got it on tape......oh there were many more but that one stuck in my head. Biggest hit of the night were the 9 actors, me kiiling the lights on the trail and turning them back on, and the 3 bubble foggers and light show.........kept them screaming,running and popping bubbles in the end.


----------



## wackychimp (Jul 16, 2009)

When I was setting up Saturday a family walking their dog walked by and said that their kids remembered my house from last year and they'd be coming by this year.

Best quote from the night: "Wow! That fog really looks creepy!" (Big grins from me)


----------



## Antimars (Jan 6, 2010)

Lots of compliments on my humble little set up (what can I say, in a neighborhood where most people just pop out some jackos and orange porch lights...)

One person in a Myers mask said, "I could stand here all night!" And many a "Well done!" and "Beautiful". I did hear in passing someone remark, "This house is _always_ creepy" which also made me grin.
Kids were calling us The Green House. 

One little boy was enamoured with my largest carved gourd. "This is such a cool pumpkin!"


----------



## greasemonkey (Sep 15, 2005)

well , so many complaments are different, 

non verbel, 
kids get out of the the car look at everything and with in ten seconds get back in the car.

verbal 
#1 my father comes up from st. micheals(about 40 miles away) just to watch you scare people, heloves it.

#2 you 2 should go professional.

physical
the lady that ran off , leaving her stroller (with her daughter ) sitting in the driveway. she came back laughing about it, with badgering from her friends.


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

The best complents that i got was the mothers going back out to the car to get there husbands to show off my display they couldnt believe all the stuff to look at... And said we are definatly coming back to your house next year its a must see made my day


----------



## Misdomt (Oct 26, 2010)

I had some kids drop candy and run after being frightened, but the best was posing with people for photos and also having people photgraph my dispay (especially the Samara Morgan "The Ring" prop that I designed and built myself).


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Best compliment?

People taking lots of pictures!

I fell halfway through my set up & hurt my leg (I'll have a lovely bruise in a few days), we had gale-force winds here (I swear Halloween never used to be this windy), but even though I had to cut waaaay back, no tombstones, very few figures, every person loved it.

Hallowindow was a great success here too. No one had seen it before & even though the streetlight was still too bright, it worked & they took more pictures than ever with the smallest set up I've ever done.


----------



## Lurkerz (Aug 13, 2008)

My best compliment was all the screams


----------



## rubyc (Sep 2, 2010)

This is our second year doing it but this year we went bigger..Anyways couples where complimenting us and a guy pulled out his phone and was videotaping our things.. We figured he was either going to show it around or was going to try to top us... Its ok with us because we are doing something completely different next year.....


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

1. The screamers and people that wouldn't come up to the house.
2. People coming back to take pictures.
3. neighbors said "That is my neighbor. he rocked this halloween"
4. "This is the best house in the neighborhood!"
5. group of teens walking down the street eyeballing the display. i popped out of the wall and asked if they like it. they got real wide eyed, smiled and said " Yeeessss!" like a group of toddlers at a book reading LOL
6. people coming by 2 or 3 times just to see the zombies I made.


----------



## archos_user (Oct 20, 2009)

Well we are in a new place this year so we only had a few motion controlled decorations happening at/near the door. Also had spooky music playing through my keyboard synth via midi. 
But the best compliment was the fact that I had at least 6 'kids' (not really young) refuse to take candy from me because I was dressed as a werewolf and was growling, snarling and clawing so much at the end of the chain my girlfriend was holding.....lol
Need a score board for next year .....heheheh.


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

My best compliment was:

"Thanks for the photo op!"

A man took pictures of his son in front of my display that was closer to the driveway/sidewalk. I didn't even think of it as a photo opportunity for the kids!


----------



## TechChild (Aug 4, 2008)

Little kid- "Mommy this house is going to give me nightmares"


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

Mine was when a little girl who is a neighbor asked if she could have my Peek A Boo when i was done with him!


----------



## domoMKIV (Nov 2, 2009)

Most of the kids and parents that came through said we had the best house in the neighborhood by far. It wasn't some big budget setup but it came together nicely and it is always nice to hear compliments on your hard work!


----------



## Striker33 (Oct 19, 2010)

I got a... "we heard from some other parents that we should go down this way because there is one house that makes the walk worth it...and they were right!"


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Every group that came to the house sad it was the best in the neighborhood. Lots of pictures were taken by parents and grandparents. A few days before, the neighbors begin stalking our house to see what we will do to decorate.

While walking our little son to a few houses we still heard people talking about the yard and how they loved it. 

We passed a stranger on the sidewalk that stopped us and said "your house is awesome". I don't know how they knew it was ours but it felt good. 

Oh, and one lady was afraid to talk up with her kids becuase she knew something would jump out of the swamp at her. The swamp was black plastic, damp, green lights shining on it and a fog layer. While it ended up looking great, obviously we couldn't hide anything under. The atmosphere freaked her out.


----------



## ezdoesit-tn (Oct 26, 2009)

*Best Compliments*

I had several through out the night. The ToTs were all too scared but the adults loved everything. I had two little girls, one almost crying and one just wide eyed and they both said "we love your haunted house" I didn't know if I should feel sorry for them and/or laugh my butt off!?!? It was really cute so they both got an extra big handfull of candy! Most comments were on my use of lighting, they all said you could see the place way up the street... they just hurried up with the non-decorated places to get to mine! It was fun and all seemed to really enjoy being around, taking pictures and getting scared!


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

all the ooh's and awe's..and girl you are twisted and you missed your calling................and then a phone message next day from a dear friend that said, thank you, had a great time, as always you did a wonderful job..........................and when you hear people at the present party talking about what they want to be for next year..................makes it all worth it......


----------



## bamtunebam (Jan 1, 2010)

I had a neighbor tell me that someone was going around the neighborhood just to tell everyone about my haunt. They weren't even trick or treating. Just knocking on doors telling people how good the haunt was and that they should go.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

A few one way
" You all should be on the news"
And the second was
I moved away last year, but still take my kids TOT in this neighborhood just because of your yard.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I always get a couple parents that thank me for doing what bit we do. They appreciate the effort in making something special for the TOTers. I just wish more people would do it.


----------



## scubafilos (Oct 11, 2009)

We had a bunch kids and parents say it was cool and scary, but the best one came today via my neighbor, she told me one little boy said after he looked at our house " I ain't goin' over there, no way, nope, no way"


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Are you an artist?


----------



## mchrys (Jun 23, 2010)

Mine was "You have the best looking house in town". That makes all the effort worth it.


----------



## zandiver (Sep 13, 2010)

I had many compliments and Ooo's and Ahhh's. Parents came up to the door just to see what we had up there! Had lots of people taking pics of their kids in front of my animatronic witch's. The night of the 30th, I was out setting some more things up and a church was having a scavenger hunt and my yard was on it. I had van loads of people pulling in my driveway asking if they could take pics. I loved it!!


----------



## mikentn (Nov 2, 2009)

Had several folks tell us and our friends that their house was the best in the neighborhood. Had one gent tell our friends about his young daughter "Thanks to you all, she won't sleep a wink tonight and will have to leave the light on" (he said it with a smile though).

Best compliment I ever received about my display was given a year or so back when we were taking it down. As I've noted in other threads, we take our display down before Halloween due to vandalism we've suffered in the past. While we were taking down the display, a car pulled into our driveway, and an older lady got out and asked us why we were taking down our decorations before Halloween, had we had some trouble?? We explained to her why, and she told us that she and her family always loved our decorations, and it was always the highlight of the fall for them to see our house spookied up. She said her daughter called her every year when she spotted us putting out the decorations.."Mom, they're putting them up today!!!" She expressed her dismay at the vandalism we had endured, and thanked us for making their Halloween that much more enjoyable year after year. Always puts a smile on my face when I think about it, and makes it worth it, year after year.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

My aunt called me a few hours ago and said she had missed me while I was toting. She told me I found my calling and that I should go to Hollywood and work for Timothy Burton.


----------



## ezekiel (Nov 4, 2007)

We received countless compliments, photo requests, screams, etc; but my favorite compliment of the night was overhearing some visitors saying, "Yeah, we've been coming to this house for the past six years and it has gotten bigger and better each year!"

We've only been setting up out front for 3 years including this year ... anyhow, def made an impression on the neighborhood.


----------



## spicybad (Jan 9, 2010)

We got a lot of thank you's on the night from parents and when I was packing up the next morning a lot of people waved from their cars and a few kids yelled out things like "great halloween last night" as they rode to school.
made it all worth it


----------



## AuraofForeboding (Oct 4, 2009)

one kid said: "This is the best house in the neighborhood" and his friend then said "Neighborhood? This is the best house in the history of the WORLD". It was really cute.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Our neighbors really liked our yard this year. Except, probably, the ones that don't decorate for anything and were probably wishing they had moved someplace with a HoA - especially since I've been working 12 hour days and the tombstones are still out!

We had a pretty simple setup this year - I only joined here recently and ran out of time to do most of the ideas I'd wanted to try. Basic graveyard, bats, blacklights, fog on Halloween. Still got a lot of nice comments. There's a house down the street that only does inflatables and goes for a "cute" effect, ours is more "spooky/creepy" and if I'd had more time I would have added more "gruesome". I had a good time, at least!


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

I would have to say the people saying my Halloween display is ten times better then last years display.
This makes me want to try even harder for Halloween 2011!


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

You know I have to say that the best compliment we got was that for the first time I swear everyone was polite. I mean they asked if they could take pictures. When the children and I mean 5 and up would come back through with there parents would tell me I had already given them candy I was shocked. and You know of course I gave them more and told them because they were honest. Nobody touched anything..nobody tried to hit anything or punch anything. 

Everyone pretty much thanked my husband and I .. Many who have been coming over the years even wished us a happy anniversary. 

Many told us that they were stopped by others up the street when they were going to pass it by that they had to go to the haunted house..

It was one of the best years we have had. Almost everyone of the kids were dressed and many of the parents. Even the teens were dressed and polite

I think I died and went to heaven .. This is one year to hold in my memories forever!!!!


----------



## stealth_eagle (Sep 10, 2009)

Mine would hav to have been an indirect one which was
Kids:mom we wnat to go to the scary house
mom: no way last year you had nightmares for 2 weeks after not a chance
my wife herd that while taking our kids around


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

whichypoo said:


> You know I have to say that the best compliment we got was that for the first time I swear everyone was polite. I mean they asked if they could take pictures. When the children and I mean 5 and up would come back through with there parents would tell me I had already given them candy I was shocked. and You know of course I gave them more and told them because they were honest. Nobody touched anything..nobody tried to hit anything or punch anything.
> 
> Everyone pretty much thanked my husband and I .. Many who have been coming over the years even wished us a happy anniversary.
> 
> ...


i was also quite taken back at how polite everybody was. (with the exception of one foreign family.)
i told all three kids to grab a handfull of candy, and the father started stuffing his pockets.

everybody else was very very poite and in costume. indeed a very good year.


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

"I'm never going back to that house ever again!!"
And 2 kids only made it halfway up the driveway,

lol, Success!


----------



## robynb1 (Feb 8, 2009)

My favorite is the one i have attached from my guest book


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I had so many and I am thankful that everyone only has positive things to say.
But my fav would be the girl who broke her leg playing basketball mind you she was 13 that had to come by on her way to the hospital.


----------



## ThakingDbb (Aug 27, 2009)

hightest compliment is when you look out on the street and there are 20 people watchin new kids walk up and waiting for them to get scared....but if i had to note it was 3 12 yr old boys who said walking up they werent gettin scared, came around the corner and froze, slowly walked past while i was standing there. then as they were gettin candy i slid down the wall (see my album for visulazation) they turn around saw that i had moved and freaked i walked behind them and their dad/moms said look out they turned again screamed dropped their bags and ran.

where im goin with this is next day i was taking it down and they were sittin on there bikes starrin at the house still terrified, my brother said after i came in he heard them say cant wait til next halloween.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Sorry, this is going to be a novel. But it all was part and parcel of what a great Halloween I had!

The week before Halloween I had my party. I was out working on the yard a few days before that and saw our neighbors in their backyard working on what seriously looked like an electric chair! After hailing our usual hellos I asked them about it and they told me how there is a family dinner every month at someone's house and in Oct it is a costume party. They were making the electric chair for it (apparently quite a deal to out-do each other happens  ) and I offered to lend them a skeleton to put in the chair. After a couple minutes I realized they didn't really grasp the awesomeness of a Bucky so I went to get one. The look on their faces as I came around the house and carried it in my arms across the road! Tony ran in and grabbed his camera and took my picture!
LOL
This just put such a spark and sparkle in my mood and decorating, I can't even tell you!
Jump ahead to Saturday morning, the day after their family dinner and I am in the yard adding and adding for my party.
Here comes Tony carrying my Bucky in his arms across the road! We both busted out laughing and he spent several minutes telling me about how the electric chair was such a hit but that the Bucky was the talk of the party! Everyone got their pictures with both! He then went back to his house and brought over the chair for us to use at our party! 
I was so humbled and encouraged and it just was so nice and our party was great, the best ever.
Jump ahead a week to Halloween!
I had felt so accomplished and satisfied with our party and all the fun I had had that I hadn't added hardly a thing to the yard all week. 
So I get out of work at noon on Halloween and rush home to fill out the yard. Our youngest son's friend came over with him to help and our oldest son grudgingly moped around doing only what he was asked to do when asked. 
I was feeling frantic.
We amazingly got a lot set up and then the ToTs were upon us. 
The boys all just kind of sat there but as the night progressed (and it got dark) they really got into it. Scaring ToTs, pretending to be electrocuted in the chair, and basically "directing traffic" and ended up being very helpful.

That was one of the first comments that triggered such a great Halloween, our son's friend (who had looked like "what am I doing here" bored at the beginning of the night) voicing ideas and what he liked and how he would like to build us a _working_ electric chair for next year!
Many Many Many great comments from the ToTs and parents!
Lots of people came because they could see the fog rising up through the trees from several streets over! Most of the night our whole street was foggy from our Chauvet that was running Froggys Chilling Fog, THAT stuff LASTS for ever!
Several people who said they come every year. And many that I do recognize.
We had the electric chair for a photo op and a coffin that you could lay in that people took pictures in. 
Seemed like everyone who had a camera took pix all over. We even had a couple families show back up later WITH their cameras because they went home to get them!
A guy involved with a haunted house and trail on the other side of the county came and spent quite a while talking to us! That was CRAZY!
But the best part of the whole night was our neighbor! Tony and his wife came over and came through our haunted yard and really enjoyed it. Then Tony must have been back half a dozen more times with family, showing them the yard and telling them about the stuff and the lighting and how we do all this every year. And all of them had come by all because of that Bucky!


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

Mine was a guy from 2 towns away bringing his friends over from Poland to the U.S. just so they could come see my display. This guy comes every year with his little daughter Victoria, and takes photos all over the yard.


----------



## Gatordave (Dec 13, 2008)

Well, not really directed toward the haunt, but my neighbor said "look like you have lost some weight" In addition to the halloween compliments, that one was pretty positive.


----------



## Scary Firefighter (Sep 13, 2009)

Mine was....

"You guys are the talk of the neighborhood. Everybody is trying to make their way over to see this."

Awesome!


----------



## Empty_W (Apr 28, 2009)

Mine was "Where did you buy all this stuff?" In relation to what i made.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

quite a few pages here, and comments, i enjoyed reading them all. i guess i have a few to share. 
1. a few years back, a lady came through my haunt, she said, so this is the scary house. she was a bus driver for the school, and she said every time the bus came by where my haunt was, the real little kids would put their finger up to their mouth and say...sshhhh, it's the scary house. so she had to check me out. she said it was awesome.
2. in 2009, i had a grandparent come through with her grandchildren, and she went out and told her son he had to come through. he wouldn't get out of the car though. the next day i was in the gas station, and the grandparent came in. she came up to me and said...after the kids got home, all they talked about till they fell asleep was my haunt
3. 2010, i stepped outside and some tot making their way down the street called to me...you got your haunt again this year? it was the same kids mentioned in 2. but with parents this time. they all oood, and ahhhd, and then one little boy pushed his hat back on his head, and with an amazed look on his face asked me..how long does this take to set up? so cute.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

This is amazing. I've never seen anything like this before.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

I spent the evening just walking around through the haunt, taking some pics/video, and watching and listening to people. A lot of the comments in this thread rang true for us as well but the one that stood out for me was this woman who was standing out in front of our house on her cell phone. She was telling the other party "OMG! You have never seen anything like this! I don't even know where I am but you have to see this house!" I was smiling at her and told her that it was my house. She almost screamed "What is the address here?" All the time she was yelling into her phone telling her friend where she was at. I was laughing at her but that made my night.


----------



## bloodymaniac (Jul 30, 2010)

mine was i heard him building stuff all summer so i had to come over and see and it was worth all the noise and music lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2011)

The best compliment for me was when a car stopped out on the road in front of my house and they started applauding. Couldn't see who/ how many was in the car, but it made me feel real good. I, of course, turned around to face them and took a bow.  They then slowly drove off into the darkness........


----------



## Empty_W (Apr 28, 2009)

I already commented but I forgot to memorable things that happen. One a state trooper drove by, we live on a dead end street, so he drove by then went to turn around, as he was turning around I quickly approach the street in my 9 ft reaper stalker costume, he then spead up towards me and I ran in the other direction, it was nice to see him have a sense of humor.

A second thing was a van full of kids stopped in front of our house, you could hear the kids fighting with their parents telling them they weren't getting out it was too much, and they drove away to the next house.


----------



## Skeered (Nov 25, 2010)

We had several people pee in their pants along with a couple of people who puked. It was our 1st year to do a haunt house. Next year will be better as I was thinking of serving drinks to people beforehand so that they will have a full bladder.


----------

